# Puppy won't come when called



## luv2sew (Jan 22, 2008)

My Tiffany is 6 months old. She always goes outside to potty. That is not the problem. The problem is after she has gone potty she will not come to me when I call her or if she sees our neighbor in the yard, or a child, she runs to them and will not stop even when I call her. Also, if someone comes to the door (especially children--she loves them!!) she is all over them, jumping and barking. If I am holding her she tries to wiggle right out of my arms. Is there anything I can do to correct this?


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know ... Good question, I was wondering this same thing... I recently got a ticket for Beowulf when he ran away from me when I was trying to get his harness on. I kept yelling his name, but he just ran away crazily.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

try putting a leash on her before you go out. Cupcake goes all crazy and doesnt listen, so we make sure shes on her leash before going out because we know she will run!!!! So putting her on a leash is they main key!!! also with getting all crazy with the kids, teach her how to calm down when the doorbell rings. its ok for her to bark once or twice but after that, try a command to tell her to stop. Good luck!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> My Tiffany is 6 months old. She always goes outside to potty. That is not the problem. The problem is after she has gone potty she will not come to me when I call her or if she sees our neighbor in the yard, or a child, she runs to them and will not stop even when I call her. Also, if someone comes to the door (especially children--she loves them!!) she is all over them, jumping and barking. If I am holding her she tries to wiggle right out of my arms. Is there anything I can do to correct this?[/B]



Tiffany is going through the flight period of puppy development and I agree you HAVE to put a leash and harness on them during this phase when you're ouside. It's a good idea to put a leash and harness on your dog anytime they're outside and not in a fenced in area.

You might want to consider obedience training or reading a puppy book to learn ways to teach Tiffany to come when called and to not jump on visitors. Tiffany is just being a normal, friendly puppy and just needs a little guidance with her obedience/manners.

Here's a link to the stages of puppy development:

Diamonds In The Ruff


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She ABSOLUTELY must be contained when going outdoors. A leash or a long line will keep her safe. She could run up to a deadly situation one day if not contained. 

Dogs don't automatically know what come means. You have to teach them. Start with yummy cookies in the house with a leash. Let your pup be distracted, call her in a high pitched voice and, if needed, gently guide her to you for a treat. Slowly add more space and distractions. The recall game/restrained recalls can help. You'll need a partner. Sit across from each other. One person holds the puppy back while the other calls excitedly. Release her for the recall. Praise. Send her back the other way. 

Dogs do not generalize behaviors. That means what you taught inside she only knows inside. You have to reteach outdoors and with outdoor distractions. Always use your leash/long line for safety outdoors. 

Put your dog on a short (4 or 6 ft) leash when people come to the door. Practice a sit stay. If your dog jumps, the person should turn around and ignore them. The dog only gets pet when sitting politely. You will need to work on that sit to have it reliable before you set her up and practice the door.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> She ABSOLUTELY must be contained when going outdoors. A leash or a long line will keep her safe. She could run up to a deadly situation one day if not contained.
> 
> Dogs don't automatically know what come means. You have to teach them. Start with yummy cookies in the house with a leash. Let your pup be distracted, call her in a high pitched voice and, if needed, gently guide her to you for a treat. Slowly add more space and distractions. The recall game/restrained recalls can help. You'll need a partner. Sit across from each other. One person holds the puppy back while the other calls excitedly. Release her for the recall. Praise. Send her back the other way.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more. JMM gives good, sound, practical and workable advice. You can't go wrong if you follow that.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't let Zippy out without a harness either. There are neighbors who let their big dogs roam around. While this is a really nice neighborhood, we are just outside the city limits. It is hard to get these "dogs on the loose" picked up by any agency as none of them want to claim responsibility.

They all seem friendly, but i don't let them near my dogs. I know for sure how social Zippy is, so I know she can not be trusted to keep control. She is good when I say come, but her love for people and just being social is her nature.

I have always trained my dogs to come, but there are some things I cannot control such as what other dogs will do.

I really advocate not taking the chance with free roam outdoors unless you have a really good fenced in yard. Even then, there are predators. Here I have to worry about hawks and owls.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Good luck with that! i still have occasional doorbell dashers and I have to go chase them down. All that training goes RIGHT out the window!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's how my Dad taught me to teach my puppies "come."

Put puppy in harness. Have 2 people with lots of treats.
Get length of strong string that is long enough to cover the length of the house.
Double over the string and attach to harness so that 1/2 of the string is on one side and 1/2 is on the other.
Put one person in one room and give him 1/2 the string. Take dog with you to another part of the house and hold onto the other 1/2 of the string.

Person 1 - say puppy's name and "come" while pulling on string to get puppy to come to you. When puppy gets in the room, praise and give a treat.

Person 2 - Do same as above.

Person 1 - Do same as above.

In about 4 tries, the puppy usually has the idea what's going on. Do this a couple of days in a row AND when outside, carry a couple of treats and use the "[puppy name] come" and give a treat when he does.

It took Bogey 1 day to learn this. Addy...we're still working on it! LOL!


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2008)

What NonesuchandNadu said is a good idea. I keep Lotte on a long lead and then let her run about 3 metres away. I then crouch and say "come Lotte"but use a very happy exagerated happy voice. When she comes to me I then tell her she is a good girl and give her a treat and really praise her.

Now, when she is in the garden and I want to go indoors I use this voice and she runs back to the house with me. Sometimes she ignores me, but she is listening more every day.


----------

